# 180g Pygo Tank (updated)



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Old pic...I took the jungle vals out and added a couple small pieces of driftwood


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice man, I've been wondering what your 180 looked like for a while.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

nice


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Simple n very nice! Looks awesome.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks... I took the Vals out cuz my P's stayed hidden (there's 20 P's you can hardly see in the pic) and I spread the dwarf sag out across the tank, I'm gonna try and carpet it

I'll post new pics tomorrow


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You have the sanchezi in there with the rbp n cariba?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice setup


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

looks good keep the pics coming


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> You have the sanchezi in there with the rbp n cariba?


No...why did you ask that ?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent shoal and setup, Cuz!!...they both rock like the '85 BEARS SUPERBOWL SHUFFLE!!!...


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice looking tank. You wouldn't think for a second there were 20 pygos in there!

Whats the dimensions of the tank? is it a standard 180?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Da said:


> Very nice looking tank. You wouldn't think for a second there were 20 pygos in there!
> 
> Whats the dimensions of the tank? is it a standard 180?


Standard 180g 6x2x2...the pygos are still only 3-4" so they do look small in the tank. Since I took out the vals they've been out alot more so in my next pics you'll be able to see more of them


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice Cuz, although I'm sure it probably looks alot better with them all swimming around.
What are you running for filtration?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

****** said:


> Nice Cuz, although I'm sure it probably looks alot better with them all swimming around.
> What are you running for filtration?


2 fx5's


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Geez Cuz!!! i wished I had some room for a tank just like yours man..









Congratulations for your good taste, although can't say the same about that lousy football team....


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

new pics

the twins


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Beautiful looking tank and fish! if i were you i would put that nice bit of wood in the centre.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

that looks way better, healthy lookin P's too


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks...I think it will look even better once the dwarf sag fills in


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

WOW, what an epic tank! Here I thought you were just a postwhore like myself! Looks amazing cuz.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> WOW, what an epic tank! Here I thought you were just a postwhore like myself! Looks amazing cuz.


Thanks SYM...that means alot coming from you


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh man what a difference, it looked alright before but now its freaking sweet. Nice to be able to see your fish now too, great job on it cuz


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, that's effin' incredible when they come out of hiding like that!...you get to see the whole beauty of the tank with all of those caribe and reds!...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nicely done...I love the clean look of this tank.


----------

